# Article on Concern of SE Exam Transition to Computer Based Test



## shihouli (Oct 19, 2022)

Recently I read an article on Structure Magazine Issue October 2022. It points out concern of SE Exam transition to computer based test.
It's information worth knowing for those who are planning to take the exam from 2024 afterwards.
See link below:





STRUCTURE magazine | Big Changes in SE Exam are a Big Concern







www.structuremag.org


----------



## JNS (Oct 22, 2022)

Agree with these concerns. It seems like this is making an already long exam very long. It makes it impossible to finish the exam in one cycle, which is very hard but possible with the current format. Which means people have to commit longer timelines to get through it, putting life on hold for much longer. Makes it much less appealing to try to get the license unless you are in an SE only state like myself. There are other concerns of course, about how people will adjust to the format, the BS "pretest" questions that don't count, the 4 days you will have to take off and the increase in cost. 

I definitely do not want to be someone in line to take the CBT in April 2024 and pay $1400 for the privilege of doing the beta-testing on the exam for NCEES. Wouldn't be surprised if the pass rates for the first couple of runs plummet, or go the other way and the exam is much easier, but given how NCEES operates, the former is likelier.


----------



## structurenole2015 PE (Oct 28, 2022)

JNS said:


> Makes it much less appealing to try to get the license unless you are in an SE only state like myself.



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that somehow, some way, NSPE got involved with NCEES and had a hand in some of these decisions. Because if I'm an organization opposed to SE licensure and I see it taking the country by storm the way it is, my first plan would be to discourage people from getting licensed in structural engineering by making the exam more frustrating/less worth the time to take.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Oct 28, 2022)

structurenole2015 PE said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that somehow, some way, NSPE got involved with NCEES and had a hand in some of these decisions. Because if I'm an organization opposed to SE licensure and I see it taking the country by storm the way it is, my first plan would be to discourage people from getting licensed in structural engineering by making the exam more frustrating/less worth the time to take.



You say that as if a career in structural engineering isn't discouraging and frustrating in itself!


----------



## structurenole2015 PE (Oct 28, 2022)

Reverse Polish said:


> You say that as if a career in structural engineering isn't discouraging and frustrating in itself!


I mean, you're not wrong! 

But there's a reason we haven't (yet) left the profession, or at least that's what I try to remind myself when things seem frustrating!


----------



## Reverse Polish (Oct 31, 2022)

structurenole2015 PE said:


> I mean, you're not wrong!
> 
> But there's a reason we haven't (yet) left the profession, or at least that's what I try to remind myself when things seem frustrating!



Me, I'm too far in. I'm not qualified to do anything else. It's structural design, or starting my own hot dog cart. 
You younger folks still have time to save yourselves! ;-)


----------

